# Got my kessil a350w in mail



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

ATM I'm at work but I got the confirmation that the LEDs r at my house. I'm excited to go home and open them up. I'll post my first impression of the lights on this thread

I ordered
2 goosenecks 
2 kessil a350w

For my 46 gallon reef

I have hard good things about these lights and no bad things

Stay tuned 
Sent from my Jelly Belly using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carnut (Nov 1, 2010)

congrats No don't forget the pics


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

hurry up and post pictures already dying to see this thing so I can drool be sad & wish I had the money to buy them. Actually my wife is buying me a reefbrite to add to my t5s for shimmer for xmas.


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

damn you peacocks!!!!  

congrats, I've also heard from A350 owners that they are great --I'm sure you are gonna love them too. Even though they're not dimmable it's exactly what I like about them -- set them and forget them.

Btw, while I'm still on the hunt for a 2nd kessil, i heard they've just announced a price drop on their A150w line. They're now down to $225 . I think I may just pull the trigger and buy it new. I just need to find a Canadian dealer that sells them.


----------



## anthonystraus (Apr 14, 2009)

zk4444 said:


> damn you peacocks!!!!
> 
> congrats, I've also heard from A350 owners that they are great --I'm sure you are gonna love them too. Even though they're not dimmable it's exactly what I like about them -- set them and forget them.
> 
> Btw, while I'm still on the hunt for a 2nd kessil, i heard they've just announced a price drop on their A150w line. They're now down to $225 . I think I may just pull the trigger and buy it new. I just need to find a Canadian dealer that sells them.


Aquariums by design in Waterloo carries them.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

GoReef sells them too:

http://www.goreef.com/Kessil-LED/

Great service, and they'll price match too.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

They sell the a150 at most places. Jls mops I think and go reef. Check modular led as well

Sent from my Jelly Belly using Tapatalk 2


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

OK here is an update after installing the lights on my tank. Right off the bat I noticed a nice shimmer. Its really cool. The colors r amazing from the corals and they instantly opened up when I turned the lights on. So that was cool

I love the new feature where you can tune colors with the knob. Its quick and easy. You can adjust it as to what ever tone of colour you like. With just the blue the colors were nuts. It looked like the corals were on crack. My t5s never popped my colors this crazy. LEDs r really powerful.

Overall I love these lights. No regrets LM this purchase . Would recommend it to anyone going led route. If I had a choice I would buy these again

I have seen more than one ai Sol fixture on a tank in action and from what I see. You get a way better shimmer with these lights. I'm not going to do a kessil vs Sol because there's a lot of threads out there explaining the differences very well.


Thanks 


Sent from my Jelly Belly using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

anthonystraus said:


> Aquariums by design in Waterloo carries them.





peacocks said:


> They sell the a150 at most places. Jls mops I think and go reef. Check modular led as well





Windowlicka said:


> GoReef sells them too:
> 
> http://www.goreef.com/Kessil-LED/
> 
> Great service, and *they'll price match too*.


Thanks guys. That's good to know. Also found Incredible Aquarium, looks like they're the only ones with adjusted lower prices --any experience with this vendor? (pm would do)

Sorry to derail your thread peacocks  ... got any pictures yet?


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey guys. I will be posting pictures soon today if I get then chance. My camera isn't the greatest but you can hopefully see something. Corals r doing great from day one. My ZOA split fairly quick and my leather is growing like crazy. SP's I recently got so I can't say much about that ATM. You got any questions let me know. Stay tuned for some pics

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

This is all for now. I'll takes more recent pics tom hopefully or tonight

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------

